
New Relic experiencing major system outage - kyoob
https://status.newrelic.com/
======
JangoSteve
Wondering if their back-end logging is down as well in a way that isn't
recoverable (i.e. when they come back up, there will be a hole in all of the
graphs).

EDIT: Nope, it's back up, and there are no graph holes.

